# B13 mass air flow meter!!!



## B12 NISMO (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi. I will like to knoe if anyone has a mass air flow meter year 91-94 or can tell me were to find it because <i realy need one. Thanks for everything.

Ricky.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

B12 NISMO said:


> Hi. I will like to knoe if anyone has a mass air flow meter year 91-94 or can tell me were to find it because <i realy need one. Thanks for everything.
> 
> Ricky.


Try a salvage yard, I picked up 2 for my Altima a while back, under $100 each. Hell of a lot better than paying Nissan $400. At least that's what they cast for mine.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

I have one. Make me an offer. Shipping would be 2lbs from 92064 zipcode. Contact me through this email


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Is this the MAF sensor? Ebay has some used MAF sensors. Type in 91-94 MAF.


----------

